# Petition on Whitehouse.gov



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It's worth a try. And it'll only take a few minutes if you don't already have an account. 



https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-united-states-america-federal-level/d1WR0qcl


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

I signed it a couple days ago. I was going to post it on here too but I didnt have the computer for a couple days  Haha. Lots of signatures that it needs hopefully if the posts spreads around it can get them C:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm trying to get the big bully breed pages on facebook to share it. Seeing as they have 100's of thousands of followers, if just a few would sign it, it would be done! Most people cant' be bothered to 'waste' two minutes of their time.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah it only takes about 5 mins! I did it on my phone at school. I did it and then shared it with my instagram since a have 500 followers I thought that would help and I said if you dont sign at least repost about this so we can get the word out. So hopefully that got a few signs. But I hope you can get them to post it because that would make it a lot easier to get signatures!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just signed it.



APBTLove said:


> I'm trying to get the big bully breed pages on facebook to share it. Seeing as they have 100's of thousands of followers, if just a few would sign it, it would be done! Most people cant' be bothered to 'waste' two minutes of their time.



You would think they would be the first to sign it considering BSL usually affects their breeds first.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

I signed it and shared it on Facebook.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I have also signed it! I didn't even know of this petition until today and it's been opened since December 19th?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I just signed it and shared it around. I too didn't know about it until today.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I created an account and signed it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The petition is ludicrous. If you want to talk about only taking five minutes, well it only takes five minutes to read through the wikipeda page on BSL and find that it HAS been tried in federal courts- multiple times- and has not been found unconstitutional.

In fact, the very wording of this petition (a violation of the 14th amendment) was actually tried as long ago as 1897 in _Sentell v. New Orleans and Carrollton Railroad Company, 166 U.S. 698_, and BSL was NOT found to be in violation of the 14th...



> It is true that under the Fourteenth Amendment, no state can deprive a person of his life, liberty, or property without due process of law, but in determining what is due process of law, we are bound to consider the nature of the property, the necessity for its sacrifice, and the extent to which it has heretofore been regarded as within the police power. So far as property is inoffensive or harmless, it can only be condemned or destroyed by legal proceedings, with due notice to the owner; but, so far as it is dangerous to the safety or health of the community, due process of law may authorize its summary destruction....
> 
> Although dogs are ordinarily harmless, they preserve some of their hereditary wolfish instincts, which occasionally break forth in the destruction of sheep and other helpless animals. Others, too small to attack these animals, are simply vicious, noisy, and pestilent. As their depredations are often committed at night, it is usually impossible to identify the dog or to fix the liability upon the owner, who, moreover, is likely to be pecuniarily irresponsible [irresponsible with money]. In short, the damages are usually such as are beyond the reach of judicial process, and legislation of a drastic nature is necessary to protect persons and property from destruction and annoyance. Such legislation is clearly within the police power of the state. It ordinarily takes the form of a license tax, and the identification of the dog by a collar and tag, upon which the name of the owner is sometimes required to be engraved, but other remedies are not uncommon.



This petition is a waste of time, and if forced to look into it- a waste of tax payers' dollars.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

We need a petition like that in Canada. Pitbulls are banned in ontario, but lions and tigers are perfectly legal to own. Ridiculous.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> We need a petition like that in Canada. Pitbulls are banned in ontario, but lions and tigers are perfectly legal to own. Ridiculous.


That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Its almost comical...I just went to a house the other day with a Pitbull and he literally only wanted to lick me to death. Not scary. A lion on the other hand...eek


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well.. it's not just about any particular breed, to me. It's about dogs, and our right as responsibly owners to have them in our homes. It's wrong, just plain wrong. Banning breeds only hurts the people who really care for their dogs. Not the ones abusing them, letting them roam loose, trying to make them mean - do you think those people give a crap if their dog is taken, or if they have an illegal dog? Nope. 


There's a reason the animal right nutjobs don't fight BSL. Once they take away the Rotties, the German Shepherd, Pit Bulls, Bullies, Mastiffs, Herding dogs, we will be left with lap dogs. And who says they won't be next? I'm not saying this is going to happen tomorrow, but it's the agenda of these wackos to abolish ownership of animals anyway. BSL is illogical, and based purely on ignorance. And I WILL fight it in any way, big, small, waste of time or a great use of time. 

I'd rather they 'waste' money looking into it than use it on my neighbors who are to darn lazy to work and take care of their own kids. Or use it on the girls at the clinic who can't keep their legs together. To me, THAT is a waste, looking into protecting innocent life is not a waste. 

Forgive me for doing everything I can to protect my dog and yours.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I never said I was for BSL. I said I'm against illogical use of time and resources to fight it. The feds have already visited this topic multiple times and found that BSL is not a violation of constitutional rights. So therefore, the better route is to stand against BSL at your local level. To be an advocate of your breed of choice- not just vocally through contacting your local and state reps, but also in training your dog to be an ambassador to the breed. Indianapolis has never yet employed BSL, yet it has been on the table many, many times. Why doesn't it get employed here? Because there are multiple advocacy groups who fight against it, have public awareness events, have wonderful ambassador dogs who are "out there" showing people that not all breeds deemed dangerous actually are. Indianapolis has a very fair dangerous dog law in place that looks at the dog on an individual basis- not by breed. And it's that way because of real action- not some stupid online petition to rehash the same crap that's been rehashed in the past. The petition is useless. Real action is useful, and that's what I think people should do. 

Yes, I have written my reps to let them know I continue to be against BSL. And yes, I continue to train my dog to be an ambassador to the breed. And yes, I do stop and let kids, adults, elderly, whoever would like pet my dog and talk with me about the breed. And yes i do volunteer for the advocacy groups and attend their events to help raise awareness.

My point is simply that this is not a federal issue. And the Fed agrees with that. Real action at a local level is what stops BSL...


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

What gets me is that AC and police confiscate people's dogs that are Banned and putting them to sleep; like in Miami-Dade County, instead of giving them over to the other counties where it's legal to own them! Some of these dog's don't even cause harm to anyone! That is why we need to do something about BSL, at least having counties like Miami-Dade at least move them to other counties where they can go into homes, not killing a dog that did nothing wrong but being owned in a state that bans them!

Why kill them? Why not ship them out to the counties that will take them? They even do this to dogs that have no pitbull blood in them, but just because they look like pitbulls they are put down!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Who said I don't do it at a local level too? I work with Pit Bull groups - who are obviously against BSL, I make educational videos, websites, and fliers to hand out in person. And if there is even the tiniest possibility that making this one petition and having enough people sign it can save even a couple dogs, or make someone see how many people are for them, so they pause for a second and maybe research the breed to find out why so many are for them, it's worth it to me. 

Celtic, as far as I've heard the M-D animal control shelter is ridiculously hard to pull even salvageable legal breeds from. I'm sure they make no effort to save illegal dogs. And with the overpopulation of some of the banned breeds, nobody CAN help, because they're already overflowing with them. But some do ship them out. A member on another forum I'm on just adopted an APBT from somewhere in Canada because of BSL there and brought him to an area where it's legal to own him. His family loved him enough to let him go, after fighting to save him. The damage it does to families, to me, is just as tragic as innocent dogs dying.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

There was a recent outcry in my hometown against pitbulls. It all stemmed from a part lab and part boxer ( who the incompetent powers that be ) thought was half pitbull, attacked and killed a small tied up dog. The police shot it but it got away for 3 days until a passing car picked it up and took it to the vet. ( The driver didn't know anything. He was just trying to help an injured animal.) All the sudden, everyones up in arms against pitbulls again. This is the second time in 3 years they have tried to ban them. Thank god the city counsel voted it down. Because next would have been GSDs. If everyone thinks the right to bear arms is such a huge keeping your rights issue, isn't having the right to chose what breed of dog you own an inalienable right too?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

APBTLove I tried but the site is undergoing maintenance I will sign. I understand that its been in federal court but the more you keep raising the issues the more likely there can be action. I do believe in working w/ local government as well as the good ambassadors of the breed. I do not support BSL. I lived in the quote hood for a number of years. I saw a drug house starve rwo pits they were vicious and very aggressive . I personally wanted the owneer on a catch pole and hauled away. what he did to those dogs was not something you can rehabilitate from. On the other hand I know pitties who are therapy dogs.


----------

